# any advise on clayhole swamp wma



## okie32541 (Dec 26, 2010)

well i went out a couple days ago and must have walked 5-10 miles. i saw two aligators and one big beaver. i did see some good looking pig tracks in the mud but i never saw or smelled any pigs any idea of where i should try
i also tried Paulks Pasture with no luck and no sign.

anybody ever hunt theses areas that would like to share


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 26, 2010)

A little further up the road, Sansavilla is the best bet. You gotta hunt the thick small pines and grassy areas near the river swamp or any hardwood drains that may have a few water or pin oak acorns left.


----------



## okie32541 (Dec 26, 2010)

huntingonthefly said:


> A little further up the road, Sansavilla is the best bet. You gotta hunt the thick small pines and grassy areas near the river swamp or any hardwood drains that may have a few water or pin oak acorns left.



i tried sansavaville once but i couldnt find any sign. it was loud walking through the thicker stuff so thats why ive tried some other ares.
i did try the are around the boat ramp is that a good area?


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 27, 2010)

process of elimination. hit all the little swamps and drains scattered throughout the interior of the WMA. some are around the powerline  and abandoned rr track areas near the park. good places are going to be thick, never had much luck on the open flood plain along the river where everyone else is attracted to. find a thick area u feel they are at- return near dark- they may work out to ya.


----------

